# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Independent Options Trader

## alcohen43

Hello,
My name is Al Cohen and I use Excel to track my options trading for my daily business.  My spreadsheets are pretty basic with the addition of Pivot Tables, and some advanced formulas to give me progress reports on my performance.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello alcohen43, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## FireL2

Hi man, welcome here!

----------

